# picture posting



## squish (Mar 24, 2013)

does anybody know about how long it takes to have a pic.approved and to show up after submission?posted one awhile ago of my "tenetive"smoker build,said it had to be approved first and was just curious as to when it may show up.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2013)

If it hasn't shown up yet it will as soon as I finish going through a couple more threads


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 24, 2013)

Pineywoods said:


> If it hasn't shown up yet it will as soon as I finish going through a couple more threads



It got validated at 5:51pm.

Squish, our software is set up to hold posts from new members that contain pictures or links to help keep the spammers out. This will only last until you make about 25 posts. Please keep posting and bear with us, a moderator will get to it as fast as we can.


----------



## squish (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks,it did a lil while ago.


----------

